# how do i get a stuck cd out



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a kenwood head unit installed in my car and it won't eject the disk won't play it either. makes nosies like its doing something then quits. this is aftermarket and the unit is shot but don't feel like ripping it out as i don't now how to install the new unit i have waiting. last guy hooked it up wrong it needs constant 12 volts right not dimmer or switched.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is there a small ejection hole like on PC units?


----------



## blknblu1 (Nov 6, 2007)

constant 12v is for the clock and settings. Switched is for the power. 

Sometimes the little rubber wheels that grip the CD to spit it out get really dusty and don't grip the CD anymore. Only solution for that one is to take it apart and clean the wheels with rubbing alcohol, but if the thing is shot, what is the point. Things grip better if they are warm. Try it after you have had the car running and warmed up? If no joy, look in the slot when you try to eject and get a pair of tweezers handy.  

good luck


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd leave it alone until you're ready to install the new unit.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Only time friend had this problem, I removed the face plate off the unit

I have a very thin letter opener so I put some double-sided scotch tape PARALLEL to the letter opener at the very tip (pointy end) on both sides - a strip of about 2 inches on each.

The idea was to "aid" the mechanism on eject - so with the letter opener inserted in what I hoped was the top of the stuck cd, press the extension slot (where the button would push if the faceplate was in place) and basically *slowly* pull to help the cd eject.

The idea of the double-sided tape is to get sticky with the cd and help it on the way out.


----------



## eduk8_me (Sep 21, 2007)

Depending on how much you like that CD thats traped in there, i would get me a screwdriver and reef that thing open....The headunit shouldnt be stuck anyway, did you get it from a reputable store or is it second hand??


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

the head unit was on the front seat when i got the car used so i had it installed. it was tested before installing and it worked so i had it installed the rest of the way.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ooo I am a pro at this. I had an old radio that did this all the time. Get a popsicle stick and wrap the end in double sided tape. Insert the stick into the CD holder and on top of the CD. Push down semi-firmly and slide out while still pushing down.


----------



## dos_command_com. (Sep 15, 2007)

i personally would not try doing the posicle stick.

i had the same problem once, blow inside the cd hole let the car warm up a bit then press eject,

if no work then try getting a thin wide object that is extra thet you dont care about. then take it get some super glue or something of the likes and glu on a circular objact that is just as small as the hole in a cd. stick it in there find the middle of the cd and SLOWLY pull it out. let super glue FULLY DRY BEFORE YOU STICK IN CAR STEREO!!!!!


----------

